# Hallo ich bin neu



## Knuelle (27. März 2007)

Hallo Miteinander,
ich bin Anja und bin seit Anfang Februar 2007 stolze Hausbesitzerin, auf unserem Grundstück befindet sich ein ca 40 m2 großer Teich in dem sich ca 100 Gldfische und mehrere __ Frösche tummeln. Eigentlich wollen wir den Teich zuschütten, weil erstens die Folie kaputt ist und das Wasser ganz langsam weniger wird, zweitens weil wir zwei kleine Kinder haben und der Teich nicht "sicher" ist. Auch waren die Fische die ersten Monate nicht zu sehen und wir dachten uns gut, ein Problem weniger, jetzt wos wärmer wird sind sie aber alle wieder da und seit ich einigen Fröschen das Leben gerettet habe fang ich an den Teich zu mögen.
Hoffe ich bekomme hier Hilfe wie wir den teich wieder schön und sicher bekommen!
LG


----------



## Dr.J (27. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo Anja,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum. 

Könntest du ein paar Bilder einstellen, damit wir uns ein Bild von deinem Teich machen können? Woran siehst du, dass die Folie kaputt ist und wieviel Wasserverlust hast du so pro Tag?


----------



## Knuelle (27. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo, das ging ja schnell 
wieviel Wasserverlust ist weiß ich nicht, das die Folie kaputt ist hat der Vorbesitzer schon erzählt, aber da wir ihn ja zu machen wollten war uns das egal. Es ist nicht richtig viel Wasser das verschwindet denke ich mal aber in den 2 1/2 Monaten die wir hier wohnen sieht man ca 5-10 cm mehr folie am Rand, allerdings auch nur vorne beim seichten Wasser.
Hier ein paar Fotos...





 




 




 


so, ich hoffe man kann was erkennen und es sind nicht zu viele Fotos.
LG...


----------



## Knuelle (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

 
bin ich hier falsch mit meinen Fotos oder ist mein Teich so hoffnungslos das ihr gar nicht drauf antworten wollt


----------



## sigfra (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo Knuelle...

... das ist aber nicht dein richtiger Name... oder etwa doch ....:? 

... Wasserverlust wirst du bei einem Teich immer haben...  und in einem heißen Sommer kann das u. U. sehr viel sein... bei meinem Teich ( 60000 Liter)
kann ich manchmal gut und gern pro Woche 1500 bis 2000 Liter nachfüllen... 
 und mein Teich ( Hochteich ) ist wirklich dicht...  
also denk ich mal, das es durchaus sein, kann, daß das vermutliche Loch doch nur der ganz normale Wasserverlust ( Verdunstung ) ist...
... aber es werden dir sicherlich noch unsere Experten mehr dazu schreiben...


----------



## sigfra (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo Knuelle...

ich bins nochmal... ich wollte eigentlich nur noch sagen, das euer Teich wirklich zu schade zum zuschütten ist.... überlegt es euch .. wenn ihr ihn behaltet, werdet ihr mit Sicherheit noch recht viel Freude daran haben, auch wenn ein Teich immer irgendwie " Arbeit " macht...


----------



## sigfra (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo...  ANJA...

nochmal ich... man sollte doch richtig lesen... dann hätte ich deinen Namen gleich gelesen...

sorry...


----------



## katja (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

hallo anja!
auch von mir willkommen im forum! hier sind echt alle total nett und haben ahnung  

also wenn dein teich meiner wäre würde ich mich "von" schreiben!! der ist doch klasse! ich denke auch, dass es lohnt ihn wiederherzustellen!!!


----------



## ferryboxen (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

hallo anja

auch von mir ein willkommen im forum.

hier werden sie immer geholfen.

wenn dein teich erst einmal etwas hergerichtet ist wirst du ihn LIEBEN

bei all deinen fragen .....immer her damit.

gruss lothar


----------



## Kurt (29. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Servus Anja,
was immer Du machst, mach es nicht überstürzt, die Natur macht das ja auch nicht - beobachte die Vorgänge erst über einen längeren Zeitraum.
Bitte Regenerierungen nur teilweise vornehmen - 1/3 im ersten Jahr usw.  Der Teich dankt es Dir.
Auf keinen Fall größere Wasserwechsel vornehmen - so wie´s aussieht ist die Biologie im Teich in Ordnung.
Gegen die __ Goldfisch-Überbevölkerung im Teich hilft vielleicht eine Katze  - wenn das nicht reicht ein mittelgroßer __ Hecht , den kannst Du ja dann abfischen, wenn er seine Schuldigkeit getan hat 

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Knuelle (30. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Oh wie schön, hab schon gedacht das Hopfen und Malz verloren ist.
Wie gesagt, eigentlich wollte ich den Teich zumachen weil wir 2 kleine kinder haben, EIGENTLICH... Mein Mann wollte ihn von Anfang an behalten und jetzt wo ich gesehen habe wieviel Leben im Frühling dort erwacht bin ich auch dafür ihn zu behalten. Unser Problem ist nur das wir NULL Ahnung von Teichen und deren Pflege haben!
Er ist ca 22 Jahre alt und in den letzten 10 Jahren wurde nix mehr daran gemacht, es ist zur Zeit keine Pumpe etc vorhanden (aber Kabel sind jede Menge dorthin verlegt (der Erbauer stand auf sehr viel Elektrik), der Teich ist mega dreckig, der Boden total verschlammt, mit Laub und anderen natürlichen Abfällen übersät und die Pflanzen im Teich lassen in meinen Augen auch zu wünschen übrig. Zu den vielen Fischen kann ich sagen das regelmäßig die Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft kommen 

WIE GEHE ICH ES AM BESTEN AN? Bin sehr motiviert Tipps und Erfahrungen von euch umzusetzen!


----------



## Annett (30. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo Anja,

22Jahre ist der Teich alt und damit auch die Folie?? Wahnsinn. 
Auch wenn es Dir/Euch sicher schwer fällt, aber ich würde mich Kurts Ratschlag anschließen wollen. Macht dieses Jahr keine Radikalkur sondern "sondiert" erstmal die Lage.
Am Besten schreibst Du Dir als Gedankenstütze auf, wann was wo im Teich auftauchte (Pflanzen, Tiere). Dann kannst Du im folgenden Jahr besser einschätzen, wann Du am wenigsten mit der Sanierung störst.
Wenn Ihr jetzt unbedingt tätig werden wollt, dann nehmt einen Kescher und fischt reingefallene Blätter von der Oberfläche, entfernt die vertrockneten Pflanzenreste. Die paar Pflanzen treiben sicher schon wieder kräftig durch.
Falls ich das richtig gesehen habe, habt Ihr nicht besonders viele Pflanzen. Evtl. legt Ihr Euch dieses Jahr schon welche zu und pflanzt sich erstmal in Gefäße. So sind sie im nächsten Jahr schon größer...

Leider sind die Bilder nicht anklickbar, sodass man nicht erkennen kann, in welchen Zustand sich die Folie befindet. (Bitte schau mal hier, ob Du weitere Bilder nicht lieber so einstellen möchtest!)
Sollte sie trotz starker Sonneneinstrahlung und Wärme "bretthart" bleiben, dann wird sie sich innerhalb der nächsten Jahre an den sichtbaren Stellen verabschieden. Irgendwann ist der Weichmacher halt raus. Und je mehr UV-Strahlen die Folie abbekommt, desto schneller altert sie. 

Das hieße dann allerdings Totalsanierung. :? 
Also sag bitte mal was zum Zustand der Folie.
Vielleicht hat sich nur irgendwo ein ordentlicher Docht (Verbindung zw. Wasser und Ufer, die Wasser leitet) gebildet, der den Teich leer zieht.
Es wäre also wichtig den Rand diesbezüglich zu kontrollieren und alles was darüber wuchert abzuschneiden, egal ob es vom Teich kommt oder in den Teich wächst.


----------



## Conny (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo Anja,

Euer Teich sieht toll aus und scheint noch viel Arbeit zu machen. Aber es lohnt sich!
Wie alt sind Eure Kinder? Wir konnten warten bis unsere 8 und 11 waren. Es gibt verschiedene Möglichkeiten einen Teich kindersicher zu machen: Zaun drumherum, Maschendraht hineinlegen, Kindern früh schwimmen beibringen, etc.

Tschö
Conny


----------



## KamiSchami (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

hi, willkommen auch von mir. sehr schöner teich, klasse und alles so natürlich. meine tochter war ca. 2 als wir unser haus gekauft haben. mit etwas aufpassen und erklären geht dass chon. meine freundin wollte das ich nen grossen zaun drumziehe, haben wir aber dann doch nicht gememacht. mit ihren 3 1/2 füttert sie die fischew schon mit aufsicht und sie weiss wie weit sie gehen darf. wenn euer grundstück es zulässt könnte man ja irgendwas in richtung abtrennung in betracht ziehen.... kleiner bachlauf in genügen abstand oder so. also willkommen hier, denn hier ist es einfach klasse. gruss kami


----------



## nanobyte (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo!

Ich bin auch neu hier und habe ebenfalls einen Teich geerbt bzw. mitgekauft.

Zum Thema kleine Kinder. Das ist natürlich eine Horrorvision, wenn da ein Kind reinfällt und...

Ich denke, mit Erziehung ist es nicht getan. Mit schwimmen können auch nicht. Ich selbst würde meine Schwierigkeiten haben, auf der glitschigen Folie Halt zu finden. Meine Tochter ist drei und ich hätte ihr verbieten können, an den Teich zu gehen, soviel ich wollte. Das Problem ist auch nicht das "mutwillige, fahrlässige" Spielen mit einem Stöckchen am Teich, sondern das stolpern beim toben im Garten.

Meine erste Reaktion, als ich das Haus besichtigte, war: "Den schütt' ich zu!"

Am Ende habe ich ihn eingezäunt, 60 cm hoch, sodaß ein Kleinkind nicht ohne weiteres darüberkommt, als Erwachsener aber problemlos. Und die kleine respektiert den Zaun.

Mittlerweile hadere ich sehr mit mir, ob ich den Teich nicht doch entferne, zumal ein Fischsterben eingesetzt hat und das ganze Unterfangen mehr Ärger als Freude bereitet. Einmal habe ich schon die Hälfte des Wassers gewechselt. Gleich ein paar Tage später war der Filter zu, sodaß über Nacht der Carport voll- und der Teich wieder halbleer lief. Das wäre soo ein schöner Platz für einen Kräutergarten...

DIR trotzdem viel Vergnügen. Aber zäun' ihn ein!

D.


----------



## Annett (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo zusammen,

da das Thema jetzt sehr auf "Kindersicherheit" geht, hier mal drei Links:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3559
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1864
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3401

Wir hatten das Thema schon öfters..... 100%Sicherheit gibt es nirgendwo im Leben, erst recht nicht bei einem Teich im Garten. 

Mit anderen Suchworten spuckt die Suche sicher noch mehr aus.


----------



## Conny (31. März 2007)

*AW: Hallo ich bin neu*

Hallo Annett,
ich habe gerade Deine Links zum Thema Kindersicherheit gelesen. Spannend und ausreichend diskutiert.


----------

